

Elon Musk on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon (Video, Flash) - kmfrk
http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/elon-musk-part-1-111312/1423987/

======
kmfrk
Part 2: [http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/elon-musk-
part...](http://www.latenightwithjimmyfallon.com/video/elon-musk-
part-2-111312/1423889/).

He mentions that he'll publish his ideas or plans for the new type of public
transportation next month "or so", which is probably the most interesting part
of the appearance.

